# Micro/Mini Racing in Dayton, OH



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

I wanted to spread the word about Micro and Mini-Z racing Monday nights at The Hobby Shop (that's the name) in Dayton, OH.

We've moved outdoors, weather permitting, and had ***26*** Mini-Zs at the last race and will now start racing 1/18th scales as well. Even Mini-Ts if enough show. If it R**ns, then we'll run the ozite track indoors.

Power is available for charging. We start at 7:00pm, so show up no later than 6:30-6:45 to get signed up. 

Standard Classes right now are:

Mini-Z "-o1" stock
Mini-Z "-02" stock
Mini-Z Modified (Hop-ups allowed, rubber tires)
Mini-Z Outlaw (Anything goes--must use Mini-Z body)
Mini-Z F1 stock and modified
Micro (MRS4, M18 etc...) Just starting--run what ya brung.

It a great, low-key time with emphasis on fun.

For directions: www.thehobbyshoponline.com

-Mike


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can we run the BRP SC-18? We whip on the MRS4 and M18 so alot of tracks won't let us run....


----------



## Mark Recio (Dec 3, 2001)

How big is the ozite track?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Can we run the BRP SC-18? We whip on the MRS4 and M18 so alot of tracks won't let us run....


We'd run them with the 6-cell/big block Micros, or separately if the BRP cars get tired of getting beat. LOL

Seriously, I'm sure all will be accomodated.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Mark Recio said:


> How big is the ozite track?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


It's 8' x 20'. Too small for micro's unless we did an oval. The outdoor track is fine for all small cars/trucks.


----------



## Mark Recio (Dec 3, 2001)

Great, thanks for the info!

Mark


----------



## nickcacc (Apr 21, 2004)

Do you plan on racing on the weekend at all? Monday's a little rough if one lives in Indiana or Northern Ohio.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

No, just Monday nights. We race bigger cars on the weekend.

-Mike


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

We had 19 cars last night. Heats of 01, 02, Mod, Outlaw, and F1 Mini-Zs. Plus a heat of 5 micros.

For Micros, foam tires worked best. Orange and Magenta.

My sides actually hurt from laughter after the Micro Main.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Was the laughter from the Micros rolling in the corners that much?

:jest: :devil:

David
RAFster


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Two Words: Bring It.

Dayton, Columbus, Zanesville, doesn't matter...

Mike
Micro King


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Mike,

Just wanting to needle you a bit.
I've seen many Micros plagued by rolling in the corners. Clearly, not your car. 
I know what you mean about laughing while racing. At Da Track we often find the same thing. I want to race 18th at CORCAR and I told Bud he should come down and run. It will be a while before he does. Can we talk Paul H. and Michael T. and some others into bringing and running their 18th scale?

I'd really like to see what the M18 can do in capable hands. The only one I've seen raced was on carpet and he was rolling it in the corners on a large road course. 

David


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Well, we're way off subject...but that's okay.


1. 1/18th racing has been dead since winter in Dayton, Cincy, Columbus, and WV. I was happy we got 5 on Monday. People are buying some chassis parts and hop-ups, so it looks like we'll get some more.

2. As far as CORCAR, we need 5 to make a class. It looks like a lot of guys went to the Pan Car class as their second class. I can't say I blame them, since they're the cheapest thing going. I have about 50 buck into mine.

3. The M18 has a problem with too soft a spring. Why are the springs so soft? Because if they weren't, the suspension arms would flex. I helped design the Penguin M18 performance upgrades. Those will alleviate that problem.

4. As far as MRS4 are concerned, most chassis makers try to make the rear end real flexible, like a 1/12th scale. That's why they also roll in the corners. The chassis sets that are stiffer are the way to go...Penguin's, ARM's, The Orion's.

It would be great to see some micro racing again at CORCAR. I bring the whole garage to CORCAR in case we ever have a class. Hope to see you soon. In the meantime...it's:

MONDAY! MONDAY!! MONDAY!!!


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Great racing last night.

We had: 

6 F1s
7 01 Minizs
5 02 Minizs
5 Mod Minizs
5 Outlaw Minizs
4 1/18th Scales

That's...um....32 entries!!!


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Great racing again last night...


Around 25 entries. Micros were the biggest class with 7 with couple more forthcoming in the next few weeks.

Most people are running the Penguin R/C P3500EL chassis with 6-cell AAA and the stock motor.

-Mike


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Around what time are you finishing up??


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

WARBIRD said:


> Around what time are you finishing up??


Well, the racing finishes around 9:30. Then the REAL RACING starts and finishes around 10:00 (grudge races). Of course, then you have the post-race smack-talk that finishes by 11:00.

In other words, you could leave at 9:30, by why would you want to?

-Mike


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wish Dayton was closer for me! Sounds like a good time.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

what is this penguin r/c p3500EL chassis ? anyone have a pic or a website


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

okracer said:


> what is this penguin r/c p3500EL chassis ? anyone have a pic or a website


 Penguin RC...
Micro chassis for Entry Level.
http://www.penguinrc.com/products/hpi/p3500el.html
Similar to the American Racing Models pan chassis except
Penguin's is a little more sophisticated and like the ARM chassis
is made from G10/fiberglass. Penguin's is 1.5mm or just under
0.060 of an inch thick (1/16th)

RAFster
David


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

The EL also has holes that can be used as guides for differing the flex of the rear pod. So far, we haven't slotted them...but the adjustability is there.

Bud - Are you guys a go for CORCAR?

Looks like Randy Kastl and I will represent for the RS4s.

RAFster: "The Walking Encyclopedia of all things R/C"


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Mike,

Bud emailed me tonight, they aren't going to make it down. (Something came up.) I'm game for it...

I'll email Andy and see if he and Ronnie and anyone else is game that is closer.

David
RAFster


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Please do...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No CORCAR this weekend!! Maybe in Aug.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks like we'll have enough for 1/18th scales at CORCAR!!!

Should be at least 5.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We may still make it! Will talk with Don friday. Weather report is the nicest I have heard in some time.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah, it supposed to be clear all weekend (I think).

Hope you can...if not...then some other time.

-Mike


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Don't forget--Micro/Mini-Z racing action tonight!!! HOT and HEAVY!!!

Oh yeah...Oh yeah...


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

We have moved indoors for the season.

Mini-Zs only until "the new track" opens up.

We had full heats of 01, 02, Mod, and Outlaw Mini-Zs last night.

-Mike


----------

